# stagnent watter bug?



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

i have a 55gal tank thet had my 2 6"oscars in it and i have moved them to a 240 and the 55gal has been siting with nuthing in it for about 2weeks and i now have some kinda bugs growing in it they are mabby 2mm's and seem to atatch them selvs to the top of the water with there tail i have made a pic in ms paint of what they kinda look like any one know what they are?
o and i have put a bottle of 99% rubing alc in the tank and it didint kill them.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

well looks like the acl did kill them just took 30mins.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Mosquito larvae? Mosquitoes love to proliferate in stagnant ponds/puddles.


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

no i dont think so cuz i have hatched Mosquitos befor and they dont look like this.


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

Hey looks like sperm







(j/k)

That is some kind of micro organism that grows in water. I've notice that in some of my old empty tanks before. I doubt that it's anything to worry about. If you plan on using the tank again at some point, just put a junk type fish or a plain feeder in there to feed on them.

Putting rubbing alc in there isn't that great of an idea. Not only did it kill the bugs, it probably also killed any bio bat that lived in the tank.


----------

